# Looking For R. sirensis Egg Development Pics



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

The glass is simply too steamy in the viv to see, let alone take a pic. It is terribly frustating. I can't even tell at this point if it's a dud egg. It still looks extremely cream colored(the tad, not the egg capsule), but NO molding at all. I expect(ed) this egg to hatch between 12.14-12.16.11. What would it look like normally at this stage. I saw the pics Max(frogboy) took of the Green lamasi transports, and the tads looked light in color. Am I being over-analitical? All my thanks for the help!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

This is basically all I see when looking in, impossible to see almost.

JBear


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

When was it laid? It doesn't look good but it's really hard to tell with the picture.

Why not remove it?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

thedude said:


> When was it laid? It doesn't look good but it's really hard to tell with the picture.
> 
> Why not remove it?


Hey, thanks for the interest!

This egg was first seen, and/or deposited on 12.2.11. I won't remove it because I don't want to encourage additional laying as this is a temp home. I figured I would leave the egg in and hope that the adults will stay occupied by it. I do think there are hidden eggs around in there. I never have been the type to prod into my vivs and investigate. I might add, that these frogs are extremely attentive toward the egg. Always checking in. With an established breeding history, I doubt they would lay a dud and continue to check in. Unless they are smarter than they think and are attempting to create a biological feed station when the decomposition starts(theorizing the egg is bad of course, and having some fun with the topic)!

Again, thanks for the help!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I broke down and removed the egg for pics. I don't have a positive outlook.

Please way in, I may be blind, but this does not look like 1-2 days before hatching out...

JBear


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to reply to this thread earlier. Anyway it looks like it's still good, although looks a little cloudy. Odd that it's not farther along. Is the temp tank kind of cold or something? 

I've never had an egg take longer then usual to transform but I'd imagine it could end up with a deformity, or just be smaller then normal. Hopefully someone can help more.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

thedude said:


> Sorry I forgot to reply to this thread earlier. Anyway it looks like it's still good, although looks a little cloudy. Odd that it's not farther along. Is the temp tank kind of cold or something?
> 
> I've never had an egg take longer then usual to transform but I'd imagine it could end up with a deformity, or just be smaller then normal. Hopefully someone can help more.


To be honest, this is my first experience with this species, so I am unaware of the "normal"... The temps do fall into the mid to high 60's at night, but nothing drops off so significant that it poses a risk of shock, IMHO, considering all other frogs experience the same. Any input is greatly appreciated!

JBear


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

jbherpin said:


> To be honest, this is my first experience with this species, so I am unaware of the "normal"... The temps do fall into the mid to high 60's at night, but nothing drops off so significant that it poses a risk of shock, IMHO, considering all other frogs experience the same. Any input is greatly appreciated!
> 
> JBear


No that should be fine. Do you know if the previous owner was getting breeding when they sold them to you? There's a chance they had been over breeding for a while and got burned out and then you got them so it may take them a couple tries. Or perhaps they are still burned out and tads and froglets from them will be a little...."odd".

I've noticed with several species, when they are breeding too much SLS is more prominent.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

thedude said:


> No that should be fine. Do you know if the previous owner was getting breeding when they sold them to you? There's a chance they had been over breeding for a while and got burned out and then you got them so it may take them a couple tries. Or perhaps they are still burned out and tads and froglets from them will be a little...."odd".
> 
> I've noticed with several species, when they are breeding too much SLS is more prominent.


The info that I know is here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/75325-orange-r-lamasi.html

I would NOT be put off if this group throws some duds. This is a hobby for me and not an enterprise. I NEED money, LMAO, but it is unfair to lean on my frogs to support my needs, it should be the reverse... 

JBear


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

jbherpin said:


> The info that I know is here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/75325-orange-r-lamasi.html
> 
> I would NOT be put off if this group throws some duds. This is a hobby for me and not an enterprise. I NEED money, LMAO, but it is unfair to lean on my frogs to support my needs, it should be the reverse...
> 
> JBear


That's the important thing! It's too bad so many people try to breed as much as they can (100+ tincs anyone?). Eventually those frogs become "rat frogs" and fall out of fashion, or even the hobby. That's why anytime sales of a type of frog are going to start slowing down, I stop pulling tads and eggs. Because I don't want to overload the hobby and have people lose interest. Although, you shouldn't be ok with duds since that means the adults aren't healthy in same way or another.

Sorry for the hijack. Needed an excuse to take a break from studying calculus


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

thedude said:


> That's the important thing! It's too bad so many people try to breed as much as they can (100+ tincs anyone?). Eventually those frogs become "rat frogs" and fall out of fashion, or even the hobby. That's why anytime sales of a type of frog are going to start slowing down, I stop pulling tads and eggs. Because I don't want to overload the hobby and have people lose interest.* Although, you shouldn't be ok with duds since that means the adults aren't healthy in same way or another*.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack. Needed an excuse to take a break from studying calculus


Although this is implied in some cases, I know the previous owner took excellent care of them, and I use appropriate supps as well. I am hoping the egg is good in that regard for sure. Thanks!

JBear


----------

